# Angeln auf den "Färöer Inseln".



## SpreeHunter (10. März 2010)

Guten Tag.

Ich fahre in diesem Jahr zum ersten mal auf die "Färöer Inseln" zum Angeln.  grien...
Ich bin schon seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einigen Information zur Angelei, den Gegebenheit vor Ort und den Inseln als Angelreise-Ziel?!
Vielleicht hat schon einmal einer etwas Erfahrungen dort sammeln können und kann mir ein Paar Tips geben? Ist das Angeln auf den Inseln vergleichbar mit dem Angeln in Norwegen?

Mit besten Dank und
fette Beute.:vik:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (10. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf den "Färöer Inseln".*

Ich war zwar noch nicht selber da, hatte mir die Inseln aber auch schon mal als zukünftiges Ziel "ausgeguckt" und 2008 folgende interessante Links gefunden (kein Gewähr auf absolute Aktualität):
www.fishingwithblastein.com

https://www.atlantic.fo/Default.aspx
http://www.smyrilline.de/
http://www.faroeislands.com/
http://www.faroerinseln.com/
http://www.sportsfiskeri.fo/DE/Default.htm
http://www.greengate.fo/eng/overnatning/apartment
http://www.fishing.fo/
http://www.meeresangeln-in-daenemark.de/inseln/faeroeer.html
http://www.visittorshavn.fo/UK/index.asp?pID={B46AA3FA-9EB9-4468-AD88-F80CB3DA73EE}
http://www.framtak.com/eysturoy/
http://www.visitsandoy.fo/UK/index.asp?pID={ACCF8104-CAEC-4C57-99BA-A32D60C3E145}
http://www.wrackangeln.de/faeroer-inseln.0.html

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## GeraldL (2. September 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf den "Färöer Inseln".*

Wer kann Auskunft über Angebote für Angelreisen zu den Färöer Inseln machen


----------



## Acipenser (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf den "Färöer Inseln".*

Hallo Gerald,

es gibt inzwischen einige Anbieter für Angelreisen auf die Färöer Inseln. Wenn Du allerdings selbst hinfahren und vor Ort angeln möchtest, schau mal in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen auf http://www.angeln-weltweit.eu/europa/faeroer.html. Da werde ich demnächst noch weitere Informationen nachtragen, wie Lizenzen für das Meeresangeln und im Süßwasser, Bootsvermietungen, Kuttertouren, Stellen für das Brandungsangeln, Geräteempfehlungen usw.
OK, meine Antwort kommt vielleicht etwas spät, habe Deine Frage aber eben erst gesehen und vielleicht hilft es ja bei späteren Touren. Den von Mefo-Schreck genannten Link auf http://www.meeresangeln-in-daenemark.de werde ich nicht weiter pflegen, sondern in Zukunft umleiten.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Jürgend (24. August 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf den "Färöer Inseln".*

Hallo GeraldL         Das angeln speziell auf suduroy kannst Du Dir Sparen. In norwegen gibt es mehr Möglichkeiten. Es lohnt nicht dafür eine Fährfahrt von ca.30 std.auf sich zu nehmen.Gruß Jürgend


----------



## Frieder (11. Februar 2020)

Jürgend schrieb:


> *AW: Angeln auf den "Färöer Inseln".*
> 
> Hallo GeraldL         *Das angeln speziell auf suduroy kannst Du Dir Sparen. In norwegen gibt es mehr Möglichkeiten*. Es lohnt nicht dafür eine Fährfahrt von ca.30 std.auf sich zu nehmen.Gruß Jürgend



@Jürgend, warum bist Du so gegen die Färöer ?
Etwa wegen der Fährüberfahrt ?
Wenn Du in Torshavn angekommen bist, dauert es keine 3 Stunden und Du bist in der Unterkunft.
Egal wohin Du auf den Färöer fährst.
In Norwegen dagegen, kann es sein, je, nachdem, wo Du hinfährst, daß sogar noch eine zusätzlich Übernachtung mit eingeplant werden muß.


----------



## ralle (11. Februar 2020)

Ich denke der User Jürgend wird sich nicht dazu äußern.

Mitglied seit    24. September 2012                                  

Zuletzt gesehen      28. November 2013



Hier ist es aktueller.









						Färöer - Inseln im Fisch
					

Steil ragen die Felsen der Inselgruppe empor, was für ein Anblick! Zusammen mit zehn Lesern war ich von ein paar Jahren auf den Färöer. Wir trafen uns in der dänischen Hafenstadt Hanstholm und genossen die nächsten zweieinhalb Tage auf der MS...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




oder hier






						Färöer-Inseln
					

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mal dieses Gebiet zu beangeln. Ich würde die Fähre von Hirtshals nach Tórshavn (geht 2 Tage) nehmen um mit dem eigenen Auto vor Ort zu sein.  Nun meine Frage hat das schonmal jemand von Euch gemacht bzw. kennt einen der dort schon mal gefischt hat?




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Frieder (11. Februar 2020)

ralle schrieb:


> Ich denke der User Jürgend wird sich nicht dazu äußern.
> 
> Mitglied seit    24. September 2012
> 
> Zuletzt gesehen      28. November 2013



Oha, habe ich gar nicht drauf geachtet .... aber trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

